# Erin in her harness! (pic heavy)



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Without too much drama, just a little trouble getting the harness over her big head and tightening the strap, Erin was fitted in the harness and we went exploring outside. I found a nice native tree for her to sit in.

Hopefully she will let me put it on her again! She seemed to enjoy being outside and even let me scritch her - she just obviously found it a little uncomfortable around the wings and wanted to chew/tackle the harness.

Here are the pics


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So precious! So Pebbles trying to chew on the harness is normal? I was afraid she didn't like it and was miserable...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know maybe they just have to adjust to the new feeling of the harness - I think her left wing was a little uncomfortable but she wasn't too keen on me trying to adjust it for her. She enjoyed being with me and sitting in the tree. She made more of a fuss when I tried to take it off her, wasn't too impressed with me loosening the harness and it coming off her head the other way. I'm hoping she'll associate it more with being outside than being uncomfortable.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine peck at it all the time! They're ok if I'm walking around with them, but sitting still they just like to peck, "It's wrecking my hairdo mum!"


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I found that too... she was relaxed and happy if she had things to look at or was moving about.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

someone looks happy and relaxed out there


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes I'd like to think so! She got plenty of special attention. Arnie didn't know what to make of her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bet miss jealous arnie didnt like that now did she LOL


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

She was probably glad it wasn't her... she's terrified of the harness. It's the boyfriend's job to train her into it - now I've gotten Erin into he'll have to up his game.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im trying to design a similar harness for the lovies as they dont make aviators that small and mango eats through the fleece like no tomorrow.... so far, no avail. oh well would have been nice to have taken him out more. first time he started getting through the fleece at the end and had to be brought home in the little emergency carrier lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I have the petite one and it's almost too small for Erin's head. Seriously I kind of had to squeeze her head through  and it was a little tight. Perhaps it's good it's so snug though because she can't wiggle her way out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

will have to check into petite... lovies are average 50-60 grams... thats significantly smaller than a tiel. but, they have the same sized head LOL just a much bigger beak and a stubby body... so a petite harness... MAYBE. ill look into it. or at least a stronger material lol my home made harness for dally works as she cant chew through fleece


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my she looks so adorable looking so cute in the tree, awww bless her


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

awe look how much fun she is having.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Im still undecided if i should get a harness! 

Would be a nightmare trying to get it on my lesser nervous bird (Birdie) as he is a CHOMPER not just a biter.

Is it easy to get on and adjust on a squirming wriggling tiel? that would also be another concern.

She looked like she has a ball though, and also because my name is Erin as well, hehe!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie is a squirmer... we're going to try and train her to wear it too - so I'll get back to you on that one! She also bites harder than Erin and is louder with her "Oh the horror! You're killing me" screams... 

It requires a bit of patience though...


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Bird is precious Belinda


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd say she has a love/hate relationship w/the harness.


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute! She looks like she enjoyed her time outside.


----------



## Chaos_1.0 (Mar 6, 2011)

For my lovebird, I took one of those harnesses and trimmed it closer to fitting then I took a lighter and melted the ends so that it doesn't unravel. It worked great minus the fact that Andie was terrified and acted like I was killing her.(which I definitely wasn't)


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Erin looks so cute in her harness!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Super cute


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

So sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hehe have scout and dex had any harness training? Arnie is a bit of a handful (but I think Jacob will need to train Arnie) but Erin was surprisingly easy to harness.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Erin is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Years ago, I bought a harness. I tried only once to put it on her, and it was such a traumatic experience that I will never, ever try it again.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Clementine I won't do it with Jeep ever again either...he totally freaked out. Wouldn't go on the ground or anything and wouldn't put his wings down. I'll stick to putting it on the girls and see how they handle it. Hubby tells me afterwards that Jeep doesn't like his wings touched, would've been nice to know before hand lol.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I can handle Clementine in almost any way. She doesn't mind me touching her ANYWHERE. But put a harness into the equation, and she is NOT a happy girl. Oh well, can't win them all! I have a very small parakeet cage that I got on sale for $10 at PetSmart and when the weather is nice, I stick her in it and we go sit outside. So she still gets some outdoor time.


----------

